# anyone like Rye whiskeys?



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I'm in college and on a budget, I've found that these tend to be a bit more affordable than a lot of bourbons (and I'm picky with those).

They tend to be a little tricky to find, but I think it's worth it. What I've tried I like a LOT so far, especially Old Overholt.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Old Overholt is very tasty, as well as the Wild Turkey Rye, which is, of course, 101 pf. Gotta love that. I drink rye every now and then, and I find it to be the perfect whiskey for mixing.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I LOVE RYE WHISKEY!!!!!!!!!! It's a whole different beast than bourbon, though they are treated much the same. You've found a good bargain with the Old Overholt, but you'll be much happier with the Wild Turkey Rye 101 as jaydub stated above. Dollar for dollar, that's the best one you're likely to find for the price. If you want to take a big step up for a few more dollars, try and sniff out Sazerac 6 year old. It's a damn fine rye for the price, and it's older 18 year old brother is to die for, but runs around $65 for a bottle if you can find it. Others to look out for are the Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve (my fave, it's the Rye the gods drink!) and Thomas Handy. The Handy is as expensive as the Sazerac 18, but bottled at barrel proof. It can stand up to the strongest cigars out there, and a glass will put you on your ass.

Jim Beam Rye??? Well, it's good for doing shots, and mixing with ginger ale. As a sipper, it's pretty subpar though.

Happy whiskeying!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll second FiveStar's comments. I'm working on a bottle of the PVW 15 and 20 yo, and have the Sazerac 18 and Handy in the cabinet. These are all wonderful examples of the best rye whiskies. My favorite is probably the Sazerac 18, but they are all great. They are also hard to find. Make friends with a large lliquor store and get on their waiting list.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

If you want a good bourbon on a budget I'd recommend Old Grand Dad, its my go to every day kinda drink. Out here its like 15-20 bucks a bottle.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

cruisin66stang said:


> I'll second FiveStar's comments. I'm working on a bottle of the PVW 15 and 20 yo, and have the Sazerac 18 and Handy in the cabinet. These are all wonderful examples of the best rye whiskies. My favorite is probably the Sazerac 18, but they are all great. They are also hard to find. Make friends with a large lliquor store and get on their waiting list.


Can I come play at your house? LOL I've got the PVW 13 yo I believe? And it's the best thing that's ever parted my lips. Have only had a single glass of the Sazerac 18, and I remember it being heavenly, but can't compare as that was years ago. Plus I live in North Carolina, so with the state rune liquor stores, you've got to either convince the manager to order a case from the warehouse, or buy a whole case yourself if the store doesn't carry something you're looking for. Then if the NC warehouse doesn't have it... well.... you order it online.

Luckily there's a Greene's beverage emporium just over an hour from my house in South Carolina that has lots of great stuff, and at decent prices.

Did I already ask if I could come play at your house? LOL I'd give a toe for a bottle of that 20 year PVW!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Templeton Rye is a Prohibition era rye whiskey and I'll admit that I am biased but I believe it is the best available on the market today. If you haven't tried it make an effort to find some and let me know what you think. It was rumored to have been Capones favorite.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Im big on bourbon and have been meaning to try some rye. supposed to be spicier. how do you drink your rye whiskey, because I like bourbon straight or rocks.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Schecter30 said:


> Im big on bourbon and have been meaning to try some rye. supposed to be spicier. how do you drink your rye whiskey, because I like bourbon straight or rocks.


I like it straight, or in an old fashioned, manhattan, or Sazerac. Actually, Manhattans should always be made with Rye in my opinion, as that's the original recipe, but as Rye became less popular bourbon replaced it.

And if you're going for an old fashioned, please don't go muddling fruit and embalmed cherries in it! Hit a sugar cube with 2 or 3 dashes of bitters and a splash of water and muddle away until it goes into solution. Add an ounce of rye, a couple ice cubes, stir. Another ounce or two of rye, couple more ice cubes, stir and drink!

Edit: BTW, love yer avatar! That is a very young George Jones is it not?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

First glass is one shot in a glass full of ice--add water. As the night wears on the whiskey to water ratio progressively changes in favor of more whiskey and less water.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

FiveStar said:


> I like it straight, or in an old fashioned, manhattan, or Sazerac. Edit: BTW, love yer avatar! That is a very young George Jones is it not?


yes sir. greatest voice ever.

I drink evan williams Single barrel, how would a rye compare?


----------

